# Northwest Naturals - any experience?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

No personal experience with the food, but I looked it up. The ingredients look amazing! I'm always on the search for a canned food or raw food without carrageenan which is used in everything! It's used to thicken or gelatinize food products but it also causes inflammation of the intestinal tract and is just plain out not good for you. Instinct brand does the same thing with montmorillonite clay, which isn't bad but you can definitely smell and feel it in the food. I think I would definitely give this other brand a try.


----------

